
Watch and stream live mobile video games with 1s latency - xyclos
https://stre.am
======
ghosttie
Is it just me or is 1s latency terrible?

~~~
hoosierfan24
Its actually incredible. Twitch the leading giant in video game streaming as
around 10s latency.

